# Brightest Budget AA Lights for Christmas gifts



## Hypo (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello CPFers, first let me say that this forum has been invaluable to me over the past few years, and I'm grateful for everyone's reviews and contributions.

I'm looking for a Christmas gift for about 8 people who are flashlight newbies -- they'll judge the quality mostly based on perceived brightness. I'm having some difficulty comparing the available lights because of new unreviewed lights and specs that focus more on 14500s. I'm hoping that someone with more knowledge of current products can help me out. So here are my criteria, and I would be very grateful for some recommendations:


A price under $40 USD -- $20 to $30 would be ideal
High lumens, but with a direct-drive-like turbo/max mode that doesn't (quickly) step down
Ability to use alkalines, NiMH, and 14500s, but alkaline performance is especially important
Floody lights are better, no need for throw
No PWM in any mode
A robust clip
What's not so important:


An available extension tube for 2xAA would be a huge plus
Color and CRI aren't too important, but neutral color would be best
Heat isn't a problem as long as the light doesn't melt itself
Button placement is not very important, but a side button would be nice (a la Zebralight)
Modes aren't very important either -- just low, medium, and max would be fine
An available diffuser would also be nice.
I found that Thrunite lights often (usually?) have drive-drive-like turbo modes, but I'm not sure if all of their AA lights have that. Their current T10 shows 252 lumens on a 1.2v alkaline, which seems great, but the reviews I saw were for the older 169 lumen version. I also see conflicting information about using a 14500. Thrunite shows it accepts 4.2v, but I read a 14500 isn't supported. Is it just a problem with heat?

I also found the Manker E11, which seems to be amazingly bright, but steps down after about three minutes. Is it possible to hit the mode button and go back to full turbo? And has anyone measured the lumens this actually puts out?

What other suitable lights are out there?


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 14, 2016)

Sometimes a AAA light with 130 lumens can seem more impressive than a AA light with 200 Lumens due to size vs output. Also AAA are even more easily EDC. Just a thought.

I have an ThruNite Archer 1A V2 which does support 14500 boosting the output considerably according to online tests, but I didn't pursue that route for a couple of reasons, all of which work against the 14500 cell.

- You can find AA alkaline or NiMh absolutely anywhere
- NiMh AA chargers are also found anywhere, 
- AA are almost universal in dimension specification (size).


----------



## Lexel (Oct 14, 2016)

Jetbeam Jet-1 MK1 atm on Promo for 12.72$ On Gearbest

very good flashlight
480 lumens with Li and 150 with AA
no pwm, step up circuit for long constant light
ar coated mineral glas lens

http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_368125.html?wid=21


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 14, 2016)

According to https://youtu.be/e7FcTkqluP0 it looks like it has traces PWM on low and medium and it looks like on high as well. Not a deal breaker though for the cost.


----------



## Lexel (Oct 14, 2016)

I have tested it photographing water drops in my shower no trace of PWM

on my Convoy flashlights I could see 11 dots for 4500Hz pwm

both lights on lowest mode


----------



## DMS1970 (Oct 14, 2016)

My advice is to wait until Black Friday. I bought a dozen Olight s15r with 14500 battery and charging docks for under $15 each. Olight s1 were $27, and might be cleared out this year to make way for the mini. Hoping s2a goes on sale too...

the sales will be from going gear, and others, make sure you pay the $1-2 or less to guarantee express shipping in time. Worked for me


----------



## jorn (Oct 14, 2016)

the jetbeam uses pwm, but only with a 14500 battery. The quality feel is outstanding for the price, dont feel like a budget light at all. I like it, but i only feed it with eneloops. Nice runtimes.


----------



## Cekid (Oct 15, 2016)

jorn said:


> the jetbeam uses pwm, but only with a 14500 battery. The quality feel is outstanding for the price, dont feel like a budget light at all. I like it, but i only feed it with eneloops. Nice runtimes.



do you have longer runtime with eneloops compared to 14500?


----------



## jorn (Oct 15, 2016)

Dont know, but it must have. (based on output.) It's a lot brighter on a 14500. Only tested it once with a 14500. When i saw the pwm, i decided to never use a 14500 and went back to eneloops. Cant stand visible pwm. Really nice light when using a eneloop or regular alkaline. Most pepole will use alkaline, so perfect for gifts. Love the memory. Use mine all the time, even when i got way more expencive aa lights to play with


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 15, 2016)

From everything I have read 14500 give higher outputs but with 1/3 runtimes vs AA.


----------



## cactus man (Oct 16, 2016)

Check out the "NEBO Big Larry" line of AAA and AA flashlights.
You may find them locally at an ACE Hardware or on E-bay....
There is a thread here on budget lights discussing the various models.

Cactus Man


----------



## Hypo (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. That Jet-1 is really appealing at that price, but with 150 lumens it's pretty weak. Thrunite's T10 (currently) says it has 250 lumens and I feel like that would be a better value. It also comes in a nice box with a diffuser.

DMS1970, thanks for the tip about the S15R. I will be watching on Black Friday.

Can anyone recommend some other similar lights?


----------



## jorn (Oct 19, 2016)

Dont put too mutch weight on the lumens. First, you need four times the lumens to appear twice as bright. So 150 vs 250 is no big difference at all to the eye. The difference is in the runtimes. Give the lights to someone that uses alkaline batteries, and the difference is way less. 250 lumen for 5 min and then the battery starts to give up on you and drops the output.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 19, 2016)

Manker E11


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 19, 2016)

Check out the Klarus Mi7.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?420699-Klarus-Mi7-unbelievable-price-via-PM-only


----------



## Dan FO (Nov 2, 2016)

Olight S1A.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 3, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> Sometimes a AAA light with 130 lumens can seem more impressive than a AA light with 200 Lumens due to size vs output. Also AAA are even more easily EDC. Just a thought.
> 
> I have an ThruNite Archer 1A V2 which does support 14500 boosting the output considerably according to online tests, but I didn't pursue that route for a couple of reasons, all of which work against the 14500 cell.
> 
> ...



I also have the Thrunite Archer 1A V2. It is definitely significantly brighter on 14500, but I don't think I'd shop for gift lights based on 14500, for the above reasons plus the fact that many of the people I would be giving gifts to probably would not even understand that they need to be careful not to use 3.7V batteries in other devices or to charge them improperly.

Also, while I like the size of the Archer for utility purposes (comfortable to hold, but still pocketable) and actually chose it over the Olight S15 partially for this reason, I consider it a bit big for an EDC. I'd look at the Thrunite T10 or Fenix E12 for budget EDC's, or the Olight S1A for a higher performance model (and a lot more $$).


----------



## geepondy (Nov 27, 2016)

Lexel said:


> Jetbeam Jet-1 MK1 atm on Promo for 12.72$ On Gearbest
> 
> very good flashlight
> 480 lumens with Li and 150 with AA
> ...


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 28, 2016)

Hmm, see if the LiL Lucy or its male equivalent, the LiL Larry by NeboTools suits your criteria. The light can be shortened by removing a battery and attaching the magnetic bottom. For what it's worth, the LiL Lucy's pink color is awesome.


----------



## Croquette (Nov 29, 2016)

Why not the Reylight in brass ?

High quality light, very good tint, no pwm.

And for a gift, what's better than a semi custom light ?


----------



## vadimax (Nov 29, 2016)

Video exposed JET-I MK to use PWM.


----------



## parametrek (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I know what video you are talking about, and no it does not "expose" any such thing.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 30, 2016)

The TerraLUX Lightstar 80 meets all your criteria except the multiple modes. It is a penlight style two AA light with a nice clip. It has a CRI of 80+, so does a good job of color rendition. Battery Junction is selling them for around $20 I believe. I tried using one 14500 Li-Ion with a dummy cell so I wouldn't blow out the electronics, and it seemed to work fine. It is also available in several colors besides the basic black or white. All in all a good penlight. I have several, one on my nightstand, one in the car, and the others in my Bug Out Bags. Oh, it has a rear forward clicky switch so it can do momentary as well as on/off.


----------



## geepondy (Nov 30, 2016)

Received my Jetbean today. Very impressed. It exudes quality and a lot of light for the money. Bright hotspot with some throw but a nice smooth side spill as well. Gives my Olight S15 Baton a run for it's money.


----------



## jorn (Dec 1, 2016)

As i mentioned before. The Jetbeam only uses pwm with a 14500 battery. No pwm with alkaline, Eneloop etc. Non flashaholics wont use a 14500 battery. So the pwm prob wont be a problem for most users. If you want to use a 14500, yeah you will have slow/visible pwm in lo- med mode.


----------



## malocchio (Dec 5, 2016)

After reading this , I ordered the Jet-1 MK from Gearbest on Oct. 22....I paid the 5 bucks extra to ship from Florida...As of today still no torch....Turned the matter over to Paypal a few days ago after many BS email replies from Gearbest...


----------



## joemap (Dec 6, 2016)

@malocchio, Please keep us posted. I also ordered a Jet-1 MK, last week, but I didn't pay for the expedited shipping. Really hoping it doesn't "disappear" while in transit. It was item #3 though as I also ordered some BLF 348's that I've had my eyes on for awhile. My first quality lights. 

@Croquette, I thought the Reylight was out of the OP's price range. I might have to reconsider my next, uh, gift!!

Joe


----------



## Andrew479 (Dec 7, 2016)

@Lexel Wow, thanks for the tip, I was bent on getting the $60 (sic!) H52w, but that JetBeam looks awesome. At $13 it's _nearly _a nobrainer. 

150/30/1lm seems just about right intensities. I don't mind PWM as long as it's above 10kHz and thus not visible for naked eye or camera equipment. 
My H600w mk2 does have _some _PWM, but it's not visible or bothersome. 

As for the 14500 having 1/3 of runtime - 14500 runs at 3x the voltage of regular 1.25V NiMH, however the energy stored inside is roughly equivalent to 2500mAh NiMH. 
3.7V @ 800mAh = 2.96Wh
1.25V @ 2500mAh = 3.13Wh


----------



## dustynell (Dec 9, 2016)

malocchio said:


> After reading this , I ordered the Jet-1 MK from Gearbest on Oct. 22....I paid the 5 bucks extra to ship from Florida...As of today still no torch....Turned the matter over to Paypal a few days ago after many BS email replies from Gearbest...



resolved by Gearbeast or Paypayl?


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't get why people go for the GB on an item like the Jetbeam. Extended unpredictable shipping to save $5? Not my cup of tea. Just do Amazon.


----------



## AVService (Dec 10, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> I don't get why people go for the GB on an item like the Jetbeam. Extended unpredictable shipping to save $5? Not my cup of tea. Just do Amazon.



I got my Convoys and Jetbeams recently from them in less than a week and am thrilled!

Now I am going on 2 weeks waiting for some Keysmart from less than 300 miles away?

It is a gamble these days with anything.


----------



## Sambob (Dec 10, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> I don't get why people go for the GB on an item like the Jetbeam. Extended unpredictable shipping to save $5? Not my cup of tea. Just do Amazon.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes Amazon If you enjoy getting prison raped by the shipping cost, which Is why I always check the right side of the page to see If someone else Is selling It.


----------



## DMS1970 (Dec 11, 2016)

The Utorch UT01 group buy is $16.99 on BLF, 800 lumens on a 14500. , good reviews!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 17, 2016)

I just ordered 5x cheap "Energizer Magnet LED Torch" just to hand out to friends and family, they can stick them on the refrigerator so they don't loose it.

John.


----------



## malocchio (Jan 12, 2017)

dustynell said:


> resolved by Gearbeast or Paypayl?



*Resolved by PayPal as of today 1/12/2017 in the form of a full refund. Gearbest could not prove delivery.*


----------

